# Milan: Saltata la trattativa con InvestCorp?



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.

*NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


preparo i popcorn per l'onda trash in arrivo


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Ci siamo sempre dentro insomma


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> preparo i popcorn per l'onda trash in arrivo


Non ci lasceranno mai fare ste ultime 3 partite in santa pace vero?


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ci lasceranno mai fare ste ultime 3 partite in santa pace vero?


dovessimo giocarcelo all'ultima conviene staccare la connessione e tv per una settimana


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> preparo i popcorn per l'onda trash in arrivo


Onda? Mi preparo a uno tsunami pari a quello di Interstellar. In pratica l'intero pianeta diventa un oceano.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2022)

Postata per una questione di puramente cronaca, non ho idea di questa fonte quanto valga.. però visto i precedenti ormai dovremmo aver capito che di sicuro c'è solo la morte. 

Diciamo che io, quando ho sentito la slitta dello scorso venerdì, avevo incominciato a pensare che sarebbe saltato tutto.


----------



## folletto (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Nella settimana della fatal verona mi aspetto di tutto. Poi magari è vero.....


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Maggio 2022)

La fonte pare essere davvero poco attendibile e il titolo un acchiappa click; attenzione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Diciamo che la fonte è pari all'autorevolezza di un beone al bar del paese.
Mi da l'impressione di una testata sconosciuta e acchiappaclick che prova il colpaccio andando controcorrente a caso e sparando qualcosa che se si dovesse avverare gli darà enorme popolarità.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la fonte è pari all'autorevolezza di un beone al bar del paese.
> Mi da l'impressione di una testata sconosciuta e acchiappaclick che prova il colpaccio andando controcorrente a caso e sparando qualcosa che se si dovesse avverare gli darà enorme popolarità.


questo sicuro, ma vera o falsa è la narrativa che mi distrugge ogni volta


----------



## folletto (6 Maggio 2022)

Pensieri e soprattutto "magnetismo" devono essere tutti indirizzati alla partita di domenica


----------



## Maravich49 (6 Maggio 2022)

Io credo che la verità sia sempre e solo una: nessuno, e dico nessuno, sa nulla.
Anche perché, io sono quasi sicuro che nell'ambito di queste trattative, si firmino degli accordi di non divulgazione per evitare qualunque tipo di problematica.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Visto che le forze di terra (arbitri) di cielo (VAR) e di mare (ex-giocatori, opinionisti, ed il mondo pallonaro non rossonero tutto) non sono ancora riuscite ad affondare la nostra corazzata, si è pensato ai missili Cruise per destabilizzarci nelle ultime 3 di campionato!

Oltre questa chissà come (e perchè) è uscita la notizia di Redbird.............


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

*Festa: "Investcorp lavora sulla struttura finanziaria.
Redbird è in attesa di capire se far partire la due diligence."*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Maggio 2022)

Da non leggerli neanche sti pezzenti


----------



## cuoredidrago (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Festa: "Investcorp lavora sulla struttura finanziaria.
> Redbird è in attesa di capire se far partire la due diligence."*


"lavora sulla struttura finanziaria", ci sta. I media tradurranno con "si cercano investitori " spingendo verso il "hanno difficoltà". Filtra pessimismo, insomma.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile, non ci facciamo rispettare in campo e fuori, è tutto l'anno che va avanti così, tra Spezia, Udinese e i due furti clamorosi dell'Inter tra Torino e Juventus..............


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Magari è saltata perchè Arnault ha presentato una offerta da 2 miliardi.. no vabbe smetto di sognare


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Festa: "Investcorp lavora sulla struttura finanziaria.
> Redbird è in attesa di capire se far partire la due diligence."*


Lavora sulla struttura finanziaria è un modo edulcorato di dire che devono ripensare all'operazione perchè Elliott si è opposto al tentativo di scaricare l'onere del prestito interamente sul Milan (confermato pure da Class e Reuters, non proprio due di passaggio). Evidentemente non è così normale come qualcuno diceva....


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma guardate il sito di questi: tutte sparate acchiappa-click, notizie vaghe senza circostanze. Il tempo dirà ma questa è una bufala.


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2022)

in realtà credo si tratti del titolo come sempre ad effetto per attirare il click, la realtà è che si dice che è stata presentata un'offerta (come già detto nel forum) da parte del fondo RedBird Capital Partners.
Forese per mettere pressione ad InvestoCorp.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Trattengo le mie bestemmie per una conferma più autorevole


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*



Cercano di destabilizzare il Milan in tutti i modi.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> "lavora sulla struttura finanziaria", ci sta. I media tradurranno con "si cercano investitori " spingendo verso il "hanno difficoltà". Filtra pessimismo, insomma.


L'hanno già fatto, c'è l'articolo sulla cazzetta "investcorp cerca investitori".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*



per curiosità ho guardato i titoli delle news di oggi da questo sito: 

Zaniolo: via per 50 milioni 
Juventus: colpo dal City, si chiude 
Milan: regalo scudetto a Pioli da 70 milioni 
Roma: addio Abraham 
Roma: colpaccio Kamarà in Inghilterra e Juve beffata
De Jong in serie A: ha già parlato con l'allenatore 

direi che ha l'autorevolezza di un ubriacone al bar


----------



## cuoredidrago (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'hanno già fatto, c'è l'articolo sulla cazzetta "investcorp cerca investitori".


Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per curiosità ho guardato i titoli delle news di oggi da questo sito:
> 
> Zaniolo: via per 50 milioni
> Juventus: colpo dal City, si chiude
> ...


Secondo il titolo, Joao Felix è già nostro per 70 milioni.
Poi il Milan è fortemente sulle sue tracce.
Poi ci pensiamo seriamente.
Poi potremmo provarci.
Poi potremmo pensarci.
Poi potrebbe essere.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Certe notizie servono a diffondere il panico... Milan: salta il passaggio a Investcorp... oppure Milan: Romagnoli rinnova...

A questo servono


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Maggio 2022)

Il sito non mi sembra il massimo ma che la trattativa stia saltando è l'impressione che ho da venerdì scorso.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

Concentriamoci sullo scudetto che è meglio. Spero, che queste notizie non influenzino le prestazioni della squadra nelle ultime partite.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certe notizie servono a diffondere il panico... Milan: salta il passaggio a Investcorp... oppure Milan: Romagnoli rinnova...
> 
> A questo servono


Giuro che a me fa più paura la seconda notizia che hai citato!


----------



## cuoredidrago (6 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per curiosità ho guardato i titoli delle news di oggi da questo sito:
> 
> Zaniolo: via per 50 milioni
> Juventus: colpo dal City, si chiude
> ...


"un ubriacone al bar" prima di aver vomitato il pranzo di natale 2014


----------



## Kayl (6 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per curiosità ho guardato i titoli delle news di oggi da questo sito:
> 
> *Zaniolo: via per 50 milioni
> Juventus: colpo dal City, si chiude
> ...


meglio quotarla ogni pagina, i paranoici dilagano qua dentro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Diciamo che dalla narrazione mi pare di rivivere la questione Sal Galatioto, parlando solo di narrazione. Sul fatto che possa essere saltata davvero non lo so ed onestamente non mi interessa, ero scettico alla prima notizia di investicorp e non ho cambiato idea, quando si parla di cambi di proprietà al Milan se ne vedono e sentono di tutti i colori. L'ufficialità sarà solo una piacevole sorpresa, se mai arriverà


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


La fonte non è attendibile comunque. Io penso che sia un modo per tirare un po' sul prezzo quello di tirare in ballo un altro acquirente, Elliott vorrà spillare più denaro possibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Lo immaginavo che alla fine saltava fuori qualcosa di strano. Mi meraviglia chi pensava che potesse andare tutto liscio, i pregressi che abbiamo sono una certezza. Sarà pure una roba totalmente inventata di una testata sugli UFO, ma alla fine so già che ci beccheranno. Quando si ha a che fare col Milan intervengono forze paranormali e c'è poco da stare sereni.
La roba sulla stadio poi è ancora tutta in divenire...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Maggio 2022)

Se goldman è una fonte autorevole il passaggio a invest è cosa fatta


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahah lo sapevo


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma per favore, non illudiamo gli elliottiani con ste fake news


----------



## sion (6 Maggio 2022)

fake news clamorosa


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Ovviamente, non potremo mai vivere le ultime tre partite in pace, figuriamoci!


----------



## Mauricio (6 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Se goldman è una fonte autorevole il passaggio a invest è cosa fatta


Perchè cosa ha detto Goldaman Sachs? Forse me lo sono perso.


----------



## folletto (6 Maggio 2022)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, non potremo mai vivere le ultime tre partite in pace, figuriamoci!



In pace? Io sto male da 3 settimane ormai........ste news sinceramente mi fanno il solletico rispetto all'ansia per essere praticamente obbligati a vincerle tutte


----------



## Mauricio (6 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> In pace? Io sto male da 3 settimane ormai........ste news sinceramente mi fanno il solletico rispetto all'ansia per essere praticamente obbligati a vincerle tutte


Mah mica tanto, se stiamo ai freddi numeri ci dovrebbero essere 729 combinazioni di risultati possibili per le ultime 3 partite. Se la statistica non mi inganna, considerando il vantaggio del Milan di 2 punti, ci dovrebbero essere 528 combinazioni a favore. Per cui oltre il 70% di possibilità di vittoria finale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Pensieri e soprattutto "magnetismo" devono essere tutti indirizzati alla partita di domenica


Esatto...e poi chiediamoci perché Maldini era scocciato quando uscirono ste voci le scorse settimane..sapeva bene che poi sto can can non aiuta..

Ovviamente le malelingue subito a dire "eh ha paura di perdere il posto.."


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto...e poi chiediamoci perché Maldini era scocciato quando uscirono ste voci le scorse settimane..sapeva bene che poi sto can can non aiuta..
> 
> Ovviamente le malelingue subito a dire "eh ha paura di perdere il posto.."


Parlare un pò meno di campo può aiutare ad avere meno tensione addosso.

Se ti riferisci invece alla credibilità che può avere il club.. beh, peggio di come siamo messi è difficile.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

CVD


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parlare un pò meno di campo può aiutare ad avere meno tensione addosso.
> 
> Se ti riferisci invece alla credibilità che può avere il club.. beh, peggio di come siamo messi è difficile.


Dipende cosa si intende per credibilità..
Per me noi non abbiamo potere politico, perché abbiamo una proprietà straniera che ragiona con logiche che non appartengono al modello italiano..ma di certo siamo un club più serio e credibile di robaccia all'italiana in mano ai clown come ADL o Lotito (che invece il loro peso ce l'hanno nelle sedi opportune)

Io mi tengo un Milan dal comportamento esemplare che il potere "occulto" dei marotta


----------



## Bataille (6 Maggio 2022)

Sperare per sperare, io spero arrivi dal nulla PIF e si finisca in quelle mani.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa si intende per credibilità..
> Per me noi non abbiamo potere politico, perché abbiamo una proprietà straniera che ragiona con logiche che non appartengono al modello italiano..ma di certo siamo un club più serio e credibile di robaccia all'italiana in mano ai clown come ADL o Lotito (che invece il loro peso ce l'hanno nelle sedi opportune)
> 
> Io mi tengo un Milan dal comportamento esemplare che il potere "occulto" dei marotta


Potere politico e mediatico.

La nostra attuale proprietà non è radicata nella ragnatela italiana e non ha nemmeno la nomea di una proprietà che vuole dare continuità sul lungo periodo o rilanciare il milan.
Quindi che oggi si possa parlare di un possibile cambio societario non credo possa destabilizzare l'ambiente o possa cambiare l'approccio che gli altri hanno verso di noi : siamo già poco considerati ora.

Il lanciano non esiste.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Fonte: internews


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2022)

Perfetto anche questa trattativa è andata, attendiamo la prossima


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Maggio 2022)

Vediamo come va a finire,ammesso ci sìa mai stata una vera trattativa,e ammesso che se ne esiste una non venga usata in modo da non fare mercato,conoscendo i miei polli ormai è facile prevedere ogni mossa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potere politico e mediatico.
> 
> La nostra attuale proprietà non è radicata nella ragnatela italiana e non ha nemmeno la nomea di una proprietà che vuole dare continuità sul lungo periodo o rilanciare il milan.
> Quindi che oggi si possa parlare di un possibile cambio societario non credo possa destabilizzare l'ambiente o possa cambiare l'approccio che gli altri hanno verso di noi : siamo già poco considerati ora.
> ...


è inevitabile che un cambio di proprietà crei nell'ambiente un dibattito, giocatori che si chiedono se saranno riconfermati etc...

Che so pensiamo a uno come Calabria che è un titolare..magari si può immaginare che sti arabi caccino la grana e lui diventi una riserva..uno come Giroud magari si chiede se sarà riconfermato e che ruolo avrà nel nuovo milan..

Cosi come altri...i dirigenti si chiederanno che politiche gli verranno proposte..il tecnico magari si sentirà sotto esame..

Hai voglia se ti distrae...


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Perfetto anche questa trattativa è andata, attendiamo la prossima


Una testata online sconosciuta e clickbait lancia un titolo a caso e già parte lo psicodramma? Dai ragazzi siamo meglio di cosi...


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una testata online sconosciuta e clickbait lancia un titolo a caso e già parte lo psicodramma? Dai ragazzi siamo meglio di cosi...


Comunque è strano che abbiano fatto scadere l'esclusiva


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parlare un pò meno di campo può aiutare ad avere meno tensione addosso.
> 
> Se ti riferisci invece alla credibilità che può avere il club.. beh, peggio di come siamo messi è difficile.


dal report di YouGov FootballIndex siamo il primo brand calcistico italiano sia in Italia che in Cina che negli stati uniti.


----------



## Gito (6 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Stop & Goal, è saltato l'accordo per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp.
> 
> *NB. Si aspettano altre fonti per confermare o meno questa notizia.*


Ragazzi stop & goal è disinformazione pura e clickbait... scrivono a caso su tutto e si inventano cose senza senso... Da non considerare


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire,ammesso ci sìa mai stata una vera trattativa,e ammesso che se ne esiste una non venga usata in modo da non fare mercato,conoscendo i miei polli ormai è facile prevedere ogni mossa.


Sei un po’ ossessionato da ‘sta cosa. 
Elliott non è Berlusconi che aveva bisogno di tenersi buoni i tifosi-elettori: è da un anno che non facciamo mercato e non è stata accampata nessuna scusa.
Se resterà Elliott e deciderà di non mettere la grana, diranno che non vogliono mettere un euro perché dobbiamo essere sostenibili blablabla.


----------



## Kayl (6 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque è strano che abbiano fatto scadere l'esclusiva


l'esclusiva ha una durata breve, serve ad assicurarsi un canale privilegiato e per avviare la due diligence. Ti aspettavi forse che in questa situazione, col campionato in corso, potessero chiudere un acquisto di quella portata in tre settimane? Persino per poco più della metà dell'atalanta ci hanno messo oltre un mese da quando venne fuori la notizia.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque è strano che abbiano fatto scadere l'esclusiva


Partiamo da questo.


----------



## Mika (6 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire,ammesso ci sìa mai stata una vera trattativa,e ammesso che se ne esiste una non venga usata in modo da non fare mercato,conoscendo i miei polli ormai è facile prevedere ogni mossa.


Sarà ma Botman e Sanchez li stiamo trattando, il non fare mercato non so a cosa ti riferisci. Ogiri, Botman, Sanchez sono tre trattative, se vanno in porto sono tre acquisti di cui due pagati con solidi e non quelli del monopoli 

Se poi intendi mercato, come quelli di Berlusconi dei tempi doro non ce ne saranno più quindi anche con qualsiasi nuova proprietà a tuo giudizio non faremo mai mercato


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo.


Si ma l'esclusiva serve solo x fare la due diligence senza che nel frattempo arrivi un'altra offerta e ti portano via l'oggetto di cui tu esamini i conti...adesso che hanno esaminato i conti ed è scaduta l'esclusiva qualsiasi altra offerta arrivi due prima fare la due diligence...e quindi tu acquirente sei nettamente in vantaggio ed hai il tempo che vuoi x arrivare al closing.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è inevitabile che un cambio di proprietà crei nell'ambiente un dibattito, giocatori che si chiedono se saranno riconfermati etc...
> 
> Che so pensiamo a uno come Calabria che è un titolare..magari si può immaginare che sti arabi caccino la grana e lui diventi una riserva..uno come Giroud magari si chiede se sarà riconfermato e che ruolo avrà nel nuovo milan..
> 
> ...


A cose fatte, senza dubbio.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> dal report di YouGov FootballIndex siamo il primo brand calcistico italiano sia in Italia che in Cina che negli stati uniti.


Non metto mica in dubbio il valore del Milan semmai come ci trattano.


----------

